# Showlines and "couch potatoes"?



## ajsrise (Mar 4, 2017)

I just have 2 questions in regards to this topic:

1. How can you tell a showline from a work like GSD Puppy? Can you even tell at such a young age?

2. Can a person who isn't very active enjoy the company of a GSD by adopting a showline gsd?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

1. Pedigree 
2. There are less active gsds out there, but all require some form of exercise. Mental exercise is important too.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

You should be able to determine working or showline by looking at the pedigree and asking the puppy's breeder. Showline GSDs tend to have less drive than working line dogs, but that doesn't mean they are couch potatoes. I'm not a terribly athletic person, and I have GSDs. But they need an exercise plan, I think, whatever the line. 

I don't think GSDs are the hardest breed to own, but they aren't the easiest either, and they're not for the super casual pet owner or someone who doesn't want to put in some effort training and working with them. To thrive GSDs need structure, boundaries, consistency, and mental as well as physical stimulation.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My showline is very high energy. 

I an not sure what you mean by adopting a showline. If you are talking about buying a showline puppy, then a breeder might be able to help you depending on their lines.

If you want a low energy GSD, you might want to look into a rescue and adopt an adult dog that is a couch potato type.

Most GSDs that I know of that are problem dogs, are also dogs that are usually way under exercised among other issues.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

You can tell the mainly by looking at the pedigree, Working lines usually have a lot of titles in the pedigree, Schutzhund, IPO, FH. If the dog dosent have a pedigree then it is not a good idea to buy the dog unless it is from a shelter or rescue group. 
You can also usually tell by looks. 99% of the time show lines are very pretty black and red/tan saddle backs. They are also usually large and have a prettier "plush" coat. Working lines are usually sable though can be solid black or bi/color, they do have black and tans but are rare. They usually have a leaner, more athletic look with a shorter coat. Some show lines can be as active as a working line so you can't just get a show line and expect it to be laid back and lazy. 
If you aren't very active I wouldn't recommend getting any type of GSD puppy at all. GSD puppies require a ton of work, I've heard raising one being compared to raising a toddler which I think is accurate but can't speak from experience because I've never raised a child. I would recommend getting an older GSD from a rescue if you are dead set on getting a GSD. They can match you up with a dog that is already trained, mellow, and requires less exercise than a younger dog.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

If you want an easy going, couch potato, little training required type of dog German Shepherd is not for you. Doesn't matter if it's a show line or a working line.

Don't get a dog because it's pretty, cute m, or would be cool to have.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

A person who isn't very active can enjoy having a GSD by adopting a senior from a reputable breed rescue. They are out there and desperately need care in their golden years


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My showline is very high energy.
> 
> I an not sure what you mean by adopting a showline. If you are talking about buying a showline puppy, then a breeder might be able to help you depending on their lines.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you thank you.
1. I love my dog as much as life itself but you ADOPT children not dogs. (I have 2 adopted children - big difference)
2. My current and previous GSDs were show line their energy level is/was much higher than mine. 
3. A tired German Shepherd is a well behaved German Shepherd. Like my dad used to say about me. I was good when I was asleep.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Agree with multiple posters above - best to seek out an individual adult dog with an established known/understood activity level.

My showline dog will be 8 years old soon... we did 6-point-something hilly trail miles this morning (5-point-something yesterday), and she's currently chasing my younger GSD around the yard.

Later today she'll look like a very happy couch potato, but this breed tends to be "active" regardless of pedigree.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My 10 year old showline can't wait for me to unclip her leash so she can run free on our walks. When I let her go, she spends the first few minutes of the walk doing happy barks!

By the end of the walk, usually 3 to 6 km. she is still running on ahead, while my much younger working line dog has fallen back to walk by my side!

They are NOT a low-energy breed, however, with each dog being an individual, you MAY find one out there that's a bit of a couch potato. OTOH, you may not.

Better to go for a lower-energy breed.


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

My late pup was a 'couch potato'. You would get her lead out and she would just look at you as if to say 'have you noticed it's raining outside?' But she was an exception to the rule. My other girls have wanted to please but if you didn't give them the chance they would have found something else to do!! (Not what you wanted then to do:grin2
I don't think you have to be a hugely active family to enjoy the breed but they are not the sort of dogs you can park because you are having an off day.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

astrovan2487 said:


> You can tell the mainly by looking at the pedigree, Working lines usually have a lot of titles in the pedigree, Schutzhund, IPO, FH. If the dog dosent have a pedigree then it is not a good idea to buy the dog unless it is from a shelter or rescue group.
> You can also usually tell by looks. 99% of the time show lines are very pretty black and red/tan saddle backs. They are also usually large and have a prettier "plush" coat. Working lines are usually sable though can be solid black or bi/color, they do have black and tans but are rare. They usually have a leaner, more athletic look with a shorter coat. Some show lines can be as active as a working line so you can't just get a show line and expect it to be laid back and lazy.
> If you aren't very active I wouldn't recommend getting any type of GSD puppy at all. GSD puppies require a ton of work, I've heard raising one being compared to raising a toddler which I think is accurate but can't speak from experience because I've never raised a child. I would recommend getting an older GSD from a rescue if you are dead set on getting a GSD. They can match you up with a dog that is already trained, mellow, and requires less exercise than a younger dog.


If what you're looking at is an AKC pedigree, the IPO/SCH, FH, etc titles won't show up.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why are you looking at a GSD? Remember in the end you live with the temperament not with beauty. Beauty quickly fades in a non-match. It's good that you are asking before jumping into owning a GSD.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

zetti said:


> If what you're looking at is an AKC pedigree, the IPO/SCH, FH, etc titles won't show up.


 They will if its German show lines. Those and other European GSDs have to be titled and hips and elbows passed in order to breed. They are not the same as working lines however. 

GSD are not for couch potato owners whatever the line.

I am wondering- What breeds of dogs are for couch potatoes?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> I am wondering- What breeds of dogs are for couch potatoes?


Sight hounds, they love their couch and a run once a day or less even. Hardly requiring training. They are roommates, not so much life partners like a GSD. Take them lure coursing and all you have to do is release the hounds, you just wait when they come back after the lure. I had Whippets for many years; lovely sweet dogs and super easy and clean too.
Greyhounds are even lazier.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> They will if its German show lines. Those and other European GSDs have to be titled and hips and elbows passed in order to breed. They are not the same as working lines however.
> 
> GSD are not for couch potato owners whatever the line.
> 
> I am wondering- What breeds of dogs are for couch potatoes?


 LOL ... I got that one ... English Mastiffs and most likely Bull Mastiffs ( the term lazy always comes up with Bull Mastiffs) and English Bull Dogs ( there ability to skate Board not withstanding???) 

Couch potatoes supreme, they will go out and about if an owner puts in the effort but if an owner doesn't ... those guys are good with that.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

But then.... there is the fart problem. Not only that, any human silent but deadly can be blamed on the dog.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> They will if its German show lines. Those and other European GSDs have to be titled and hips and elbows passed in order to breed. They are not the same as working lines however.
> 
> GSD are not for couch potato owners whatever the line.
> 
> I am wondering- What breeds of dogs are for couch potatoes?


No. In a literal sense @zetti is absolutely correct.

IPO titles do not show up on AKC paperwork. Bowser IPO3 AD FH2 CGC will simply show as "Bowser CGC" on the document.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> But then.... there is the fart problem. Not only that, any human silent but deadly can be blamed on the dog.


LOL ... "Molosser Fan's" just accept that as a way of life! I remember "Struddell" being startled out of her sleep by a fart??? She whirled and started at her butt like WTH, life with Boxers! :laugh2:

Hmm but "Rocky" my GSD you know ... he can't be fartless but I can't recall a single episode ... that can't be right??? Ah well ... add Great Danes to the dog for the lazy list also.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

If the OP is patient and does a lot of research they should be able to find a German Shepherd that will be OK as a laid back dog. There are a lot of German Shepherd owners who do no sport and the dog gets hardly no activity except running out in the yard. Sure a lot come on here with issues but a whole lot manage just fine.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> No. In a literal sense @zetti is absolutely correct.
> 
> IPO titles do not show up on AKC paperwork. Bowser IPO3 AD FH2 CGC will simply show as "Bowser CGC" on the document.


Titles do not show on AKC but they show in pedigree database.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Titles do not show on AKC but they show in pedigree database.


The accuracy of the Pedigree Database is not validated by any governing body.

Anyone who enters a dog into the PDB (or is given editing rights to said dog) can enter titles. It's an "On Your Honor" system, and errors or omissions abound.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

German shepherds in any line will get you off the couch for sure I would imagine even the german shepherds on the low end of the energy spectrum could not be classified as couch potatoes. German shepherds are a big part of the family and do require much attention. Getting an older adult Gsd would be the surest way of getting what you want in terms of energy levels.


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

My 4.5 month old showline has a ball drive and food drive that I think is high. He normally just wants to go go go with his rope toy and I can get him to do absolutely anything with a treat in my hand. Physical exercise isn't enough to get him to settle, I also don't want him to have ridiculous stamina for running around. A solid training block will get him to relax fairly well though. I have always kept his "bed time" the same so he always is ready for bed around 9 pm.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pedigree database is on the "honor system" and is only as good as owners/posters are at keeping it updated completely. It can be a good tool, but you have to be careful how you use it. 

I think that if you pay extra, you can have titles from other agencies listed on your AKC pedigree, heard that, not sure if anyone is doing it though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babs is a couch potato, Jenna an Energizer Bunny, Heidi in between. 

Most German Showlines can manage to live, sanely in a less active home. Puppies do have higher energy requirements, and more training required. Seriously considering getting a dog 4-5 years old or older if you are not as busy does make sense. Many good breeders have dogs they have washed from their breeding program, bitches that they have decided not to breed again, or returns that can benefit from a nice family. Often these dogs are well trained and have good conformation. It may be a good idea for a lot of people going into the breed as puppies can be a bit dicey for inexperienced people.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

It's not clear to me what you mean by, "...not very active.." That's a headscratchingly broad range. You (and any family members) might want to consider whether _any_ breed of dog is a good match for your lifestyle. Some breeds may be less active than others, but few thrive with NO activity. Older dogs _may_ adjust to less activity, but that doesn't mean they'll thrive in those circumstances. So...the first question I'd ask myself is whether I want a dog as opposed to some other pet (i.e., can I incorporate a dog into the life I lead now)? If, after careful/honest consideration, the answer is 'yes,' the second question is what kind/breed of dog best fits the life I lead now? There are several useful books out there that can help you sort through various breeds to make your choice. Best one I've seen, with a questionnaire built-in to help with your choices, is "The Right Dog for You" by, I believe, Stanley Coren. 

Good luck.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> My showline is very high energy.
> 
> I an not sure what you mean by adopting a showline. If you are talking about buying a showline puppy, then a breeder might be able to help you depending on their lines.
> 
> ...


Agree, agree, agree.

OP, I have a calm, mellow show line dog who is low key relative to most GSDs I know. She's kind of a busy dog (next time I'll do better at training the pup to settle), but her actual exercise needs are relatively lower than those of a lot of shepherds, and she's never a problem in the house during the work day (husband works from home). She's a good girl.

She still is my high octane dog. I had her at the dog park for 2 hours yesterday, and she was tearing around with a couple of friends for the majority of that time. She had games and training in the house last night. That was a great day for her. Tonight I'll walk her 3 miles and then we'll probably do more house games (we have games, and no I'm not going to share with you what they are because it's embarrassing). That will be a good day for her. She doesn't default to couch potato during off hours and I wouldn't expect that of her; she's a German Shepherd!

You get a GSD because you want an active partner who wants to go places and do things with you. You get one because you want a dog who switches on and is ready to go when you are.

You can stack the deck in your favor for a mellow dog if you talk to a breeder and tell them what you want (and be prepared for them to say this isn't the breed for you), or you can talk to a rescue and apply and let them be on the lookout for an adult that would suit you.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, are you going for looks alone? If I were a breeder I wouldn't sell a GSD to someone who was looking for a calm dog. In the end the chances that it will be a disappointment are huge and then I would have to find a home for a problem dog or keep him/her


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

There are GSD specific rescues all over the place, contact the nearest one and foster or adopt a low energy GSD.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My showline must be the laziest dog out there... if it wasn't for his long pedigree list I would be worried he wasn't actually a GSD.

He is friendly, loves adults, loves kids, loves other dogs and loves nothing more than to lie around and sleep. He is great for lazy people.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think the advice to look for an older dog is good. The only caveat is with a rescue or shelter dog, you might try to go with a dog whose age is truly known. We were told that Newlie was somewhere around 3-4 years old when we got him, but when I took him to my vet he said "No way, more like 1-2." As a result, I spent many a long, cold pitch black night playing with him in the snow after work to help him burn off some energy, I swear it was like he had springs in his legs. I have had him a little over 4 years now, and he has slowed down some, but the vet said recently "You don't see many dogs his age (guestimating 7) with the kind of energy he still has." 

I was able to step up to the plate in Newlie's case, but I don't know if I could do it again. Newlie may be my last dog, but if not, I will want a dog with at least enough history to know how old he truly is.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

newlie said:


> I think the advice to look for an older dog is good. The only caveat is with a rescue or shelter dog, you might try to go with a dog whose age is truly known. We were told that Newlie was somewhere around 3-4 years old when we got him, but when I took him to my vet he said "No way, more like 1-2." As a result, I spent many a long, cold pitch black night playing with him in the snow after work to help him burn off some energy, I swear it was like he had springs in his legs. I have had him a little over 4 years now, and he has slowed down some, but the vet said recently "You don't see many dogs his age (guestimating 7) with the kind of energy he still has."
> 
> I was able to step up to the plate in Newlie's case, but I don't know if I could do it again. Newlie may be my last dog, but if not, I will want a dog with at least enough history to know how old he truly is.


Our girl Zoe will be 7 soon and she is still full of it. Great inside, she knows to relax, but the hint of any kind of activity and she's ready. My wife always comments how much fun it is to walk Zoe and Ranger our WL male. Those two act like fools together, especially in the snow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

7, 8, 9, an above girls are really the best. The only problem is, you really don't know how much time you will have with them. Ah well. 

I think sometimes we build drive and energy requirements with dogs. And we could make an ordinary walk with a dog into a lot more, by using it to train and walk at the same time -- not much more energy expended on our part, but a whole lot more on the dog's part. Add a lot of setting the dog up for success and praise, and walk-time can be the most enjoyable part of your day, as well as improving your health by increasing your exercise, and when we have success with our pups, when we praise them and use our happy voice, it makes us feel good. Feeling good puts days, months, years onto your life. It makes others want to be with us. It makes others want to mirror our good feeling, good time. And the pup is building an impregnable bond with us. 

Yes, yes, we may have a dog that can run circles around us all the way to town and back. So we find a way to make the walk more interesting, more energy expended by them, and less by us. Jenna was my energizer bunny, and Babs my couch potato. Babs, great in obedience, so I would unhook her lead and walk her on a HEEL, and we would sit together on a bench and watch the cars go buy and the bats eat mosquitos. Walks with Jenna were a little different. We would start at a HEEL, and then do a COME FRONT, AROUND finish, then a 270 degree to the left, and a 360 to the right and then another right turn 90. We would walk some more and pass the store fronts. Those that had steps, I would have Jenna run up the steps and check the door. Then she would come back down. We would do some loose lead walking, then HEEL across the street, then do some more Rally moves. We would get to a small parking lot and we would practice recalls and stays, and I would put her in a down stay and then run away, or run toward her and jump over her. 

We would stop at the all night convenient store and I would put her on a stay, and go buy a donut or hot dog for her. We would then walk down the other side of the street doing figure eights where those yellow parking poles are, and then there is a small brick fountain, a little higher than my knee, and wide as a dog walk. I would tell her to HUPP and she would walk along it, jumping off at the breaks and back up when I would tell her to HUPP.

I took both girls to classes. I taught both to run alongside a bicycle -- did that at night too around town. I took both to the bike trail. Babsy went to advanced obedience, and Jenna to agility classes. 

2 pups, and I'm a couch potato. It really doesn't take that much. The dogs I had that had working lines in them took more exercise than the show line pups. But it just depends on whether or not you are willing to put in some time every day. You don't have to run marathons. And I only used the bike a few dozen times in a dozen years. I taught Jenna, Babs, Heidi, Tori, Rushie, and Joy to run along with my bike -- one at a time. It isn't rocket science.


----------

